# pigeon hasn't come home..



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

one of my rollers escaped while cleaning the cage today and has been out for about an hour and i have yet to see her. she's only been out once before and i had to use a net to catch her. she hasn't ate dinner yet and it's getting close to dark. any chance she'll come home?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

citycowgirl said:


> one of my rollers escaped while cleaning the cage today and has been out for about an hour and i have yet to see her. she's only been out once before and i had to use a net to catch her. she hasn't ate dinner yet and it's getting close to dark. any chance she'll come home?


usually they do not go far...you may see her when she gets hungry.. have you taught them a feed call?


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

yes they have a feed call and she isn't responding to it. i hope she comes back, she has a nest with eggs ready to hatch soon.

update: she came home! used the trap door and everything


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

A happy ending , that is good news


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

Very good


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Good girl. No doubt those eggs were motivation.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

THATS NICE.....its always better,to trap train them from the beginning and let them fly out once /twice/thrice a week,there is no fun in keeping them locked up in a loft...!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Cyreen said:


> Good girl. No doubt those eggs were motivation.


that helps alot!... ... glad she is back...


----------

